# Finally got my boat on the river,not a fun day



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

June 22nd. I finally got my boat on the Ohio River for the first time this season! The river had been down however the heat indexes were over 100 degrees the past 4 days. I picked up my grandson around 08:00, then headed to get gas for the boat motor. We then took off for the ramp to do some catfishing. I was disappointed when we reached the river; for the current was very fast. The water was muddy with lot of drift coming down river.

We got the boat in water around 08:50 and headed down river to where my grandson had caught some fish the other week. We had some problem getting our anchor to hold in the current, but finally got the lines in the water at 09:15. No action at that spot so we moved down river a short distance at 10:05. The sun finally showed up and the down river breeze felt good. At 10:32 my grandson got a bite but miss the fish. 10:40 he hooked into a fish at last! The Bluecat was 22 inches 4lbs. 2 oz., it hit a chunk of onion salt seasoned pork! That was the same bait he had the bite on earlier.

11:10 we move back up river for about 30 minutes, no action so we tied up at the restraint for some lunch. We had hope that we could drop our lines the area where the fish gather for scraps from the customers. It did not work out that today, but did see the fish smack the crumbs we threw in the water.

We got back on the water to fish at 12:15, no luck at the spot so move down to the end of the marina. While we were watching our rods a huge trunk section of tree drifted and wedge on top of our anchor rope. I did not know all the rope was out trying to get stuck in the current. As I tried the move the boat the weight of the drift snapped the anchor rope. What are the ODDS of drift finding my boat on the whole river then snapping my anchor rope??

We had no choice but to head for the ramp and calling it a day. Getting the boat secured to the dock we not easy task with the fast current, since we had to tie to the down river side of the dock. I was glad my grandson caught a fish, but it was a shame the river was so messed up. Not sure when the river is ever going to get back down for me to try again.


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

I'm thinking that it might have been a blessing that your anchor rope broke.
Had it not the drift might have dragged that end of the boat underwater, and no more Norb reports.

I too was astonished at the quick rise of the river on Friday. It was up in the trees and obviously moving quickly. Rains upstream and flooding in the Pittsburgh area are apparently the culprit.

Glad that alls well that in this case ended well.


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

I just will not use an anchor on the river, drift or use the trolling motor...

Just saying.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Many who use anchors on the river keep a knife ready for various reasons... not a bad idea.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Joe
Chris & I hit the River yesterday afternoon. The River was TOTAL MUD, dark chocolate.
Beaver Creek was LOW & clear. Full of floaters, yakers & SWIMMERS! Yelling & splashing right where we wanted to fish!!!
After 4 hrs, we only landed 3 sauger, & 3 smallies. ALL small. Caught them by drifting fatheads. We Couldn't find a W bass or striper.
A guy fishing on the dock only caught 1 small cat,,,,, another guy only caught 1 small wiper.
NOT a good day!?
Should'a went to Berlin.


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

Hi Jerry, Not a bad day...there were fish.

I haven't fished the Ohio much in the summer, usually fall.

Joe


----------

